# Help!!! 19wk 3days and membranes ruptured!!!



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi im posting on Wildcats behalf as she has had her membranes ruptured this morning and is leaking amnio fluid, she would like to know because she has only been given a 5% is she likely to slow everything down and hold on for at least another 4wks to have a healthy baby

Thanks so much
Emmaxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi, I'm sorry that Wildcats membranes have ruptured, the hospital staff will do all they can to prevent labour. The risk of infection is the biggest problem at the moment but baby's that are born at 24 wks of pregnancy have a huge fight on their hands to survive.

Unfortunately all I can say is that Wildcat will have to do everything she is advised to do and wait and see. 

I know that you, and her, will want definate answers but that isn't always possible.

I have looked after babys that have been born early when the waters were ruptured at 19 weeks and some of them battle on and survive but sadly others don't.

I'm sorry I can't be any more help

Give Wildcat our love and we all have our fingers crossed for her


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Oink i will   

Thanks for your help


----------

